# October Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

_Ugly? He was that ugly, when he was born the first thing they tried to feed him was a banana..._


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

It is not only in Nepal that Yetis and yaks are seen together


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

"yowie yaks now in red"


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

After shaving his hands and feet, Mr T chills out on his kayak.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry Isaiah (the Old Spice guy), I had to do this one:

now for the caption:

Okay ladies, Look at your man, now look at me, now look at your man, now look at me, and now I am on a hors...... Oi you idiots, where is my damn horse?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

EVOLUTION - Don't fight it!!!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

lol @ Blaen
My entry;
"Jetskis? They're abominable!"
Joel


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

"you know what they say big foot, big feet. big feet, big.... and yep there it is just above his little toe :? at least now we know why hes smiling :lol: "


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not only your hands that get hairy when you enjoy yourself yak fishing more than once a day.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Which bastard swapped my sunburn cream for hair regrowth [email protected][email protected]


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

The yeti was a bit disappointed when his inflatable "yak" arrived from the adult shop


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

FazerPete said:


> The yeti was a bit disappointed when his inflatable "yak" arrived from the adult shop


haha love that.

just load the bananas and we'll be off for a fish


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

And that fello Yakker's is how Grinner got his nickname !


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he's eaten too many yaks


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW after cricket Merv Hughes realiy let himself go! I just wish he'd put some pants on.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

come on im not the only one that thinks it's Merv Hughes.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

leftieant before the wax job


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

(David Attenborough Voice)
"This particular species of bigfoot, is a rather rare kind, Originating all along the East Coast Of Australia, it sneaks up on it's prey (innocent yak fisho's)
Drags them out of their yaks and the scene soon turns into grand theft yak.


----------



## jezcol (Aug 28, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS big foot floats his kayak


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

A not so clean shaven Merv Hughes getting a taste of yak fishing.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry Swinger, didn't even read yours first. Count my above saying out.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sydney water, of course it's safe to drink.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Theres nothing worse than constantly hearing 'are we there yeti' over your shoulder!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The groom was treated to a fake tan and some teeth whitening by his mates the day before his wedding, the body hair was his own :shock:


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Despite the cold climate it's nice to see Tasmanian's are embracing kayaking ;-)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Look out Tiger, Gilletes new poster boy for yak fishing.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's not a banana it's a kayak, now give it back you hairy colour blind yak muncher.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With an export network extending 300 light years from Earth, the inhabitants of planet Soror are universally regarded as a cheerful race of rotomoulders.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

With all the flooding rains south-east Queensland is getting, I decided to create my own yak ark and this is my first animal. Just gotta workout if it's male or female?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The smug look of the winner in a quick game of 'hide the kayaker'.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Trolololo man found living in exile


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Kyak fishing will Lure any male species out of hiding :shock:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Kayaking is a man's sport. It'll put hair on your....everything :lol: 
Joel


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Old Spice for men.
"I'm on a kayak"


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

That's right... I took 5th place!


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

This works so much better now my nails are trimmed.


----------



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

Putting the "evolution" into "Hobie Revolution".


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I said no photos until i get some clothes on woman!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

" Oh no, hairs on the top of my foot, am I going mad ? "


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > " Oh no, hairs on the top of my foot, am I going mad ? "
> ...


thanks for the hot tip


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Thank you linesmen, thank you ballboys, we have a WINNER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both clever and funny, well deserved Emu


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the prize. Well chosen for a new yakker


----------

